# Blisters From Weightlifting



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone else get these?

I couldn't even finish my set of tricep pulldowns as my hands were in agony.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

My hands often end up looking like a lepers arrse, but its not stopping me working out. Perhaps it is something other than the gym (work related etc.)


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

It happens mate, you can either wear gloves (like a little girl) or use chalk whch helps your grip and to some extent reduces calluses. However you will always get them and with time your hands harden up and it'll be fine.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

they shouldnt be blisters ... theyre calouses [sp]

wear gloves?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

its part of the fun mate. chew the callusses off when your hungry or pick at them when your bored , easy !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

they are called calluses mate, we all have them.... They seperate the men from the boys


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lukeg said:


> they shouldnt be blisters ... theyre calouses [sp]
> 
> wear gloves?


Gloves are for ****!!!


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

It's mildly entertaining picking them at work. Can someone link me a decent priced chalk online. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

Just keep going m8, your hands eventually turn into leather and they dont bother you as much.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nodrog said:


> My hands often end up looking like a lepers arrse, but its not stopping me walking like a flid bummer mincer across the road infront of school kids out. Perhaps it is ****ing related


^^^^

FIXED

OP put a skirt on !!!!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Get used to em mate, a couple years back my callouses on me mitts ripped off on a heavy set of dead lifts, I wont wear gloves but now pumice me palms so they aint to knarly.


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

your hands will harden up just keep going for it


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

MAN UPPPPP


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Take your tampon out.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeh get some chalk and if your gym doesn't allow chalk get some liquid chalk.

MP sell both fairly cheap.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive drew blood on deads man up OP


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tombo said:


> Anyone else get these?
> 
> I couldn't even finish my set of tricep pulldowns as my hands were in agony.


man the fuk up !!

its like when your bulking and your hungry eat ffs .


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

TheManners said:


> It's mildly entertaining picking them at work. Can someone link me a decent priced chalk online. Thanks


http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/climbing/chalk-and-chalk-bags

1.99 climbing chalk in a ball. I keep mine in a cheap climbers chalk bag. Works a treat and lasts ages.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

You can tell a lot in a man by the calluses and scabs on his shins. Wear them both with pride!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strengthshop do it in blocks ideal for putting in a tub .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tombo eat and lift and eat and lift, simples


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Pkant2002 said:


> Yeh get some chalk and if your gym doesn't allow chalk get some liquid chalk.
> 
> MP sell both fairly cheap.


Will check out MP when I next order with them unless the problem gets better



Rick89 said:


> Tombo eat and lift and eat and lift, simples


Will do mate haha


----------

